# Auflösung von YouTube-Videos lässt sich nicht ändern



## The-Suffering-Clone1 (22. Mai 2013)

*Auflösung von YouTube-Videos lässt sich nicht ändern*

Hallo Leute,

seit einiger Zeit kann ich bei manchen Video von YouTube die Auflösung nichtmehr ändern. Ich kann zwar noch auf das Zahnrad klicken und z.B. 720p auswählen aber das Video wird trotzdem in einer beliebigen Auflösung abgespielt. Dieses hier zum Beispiel Bloodsplosion is completely broken - YouTube . Es läuft die meiste Zeit über mit schrecklich schlechter Qualität, erst am Ende wird die besser. Ich benutze Google Chrome. Im Internet Explorer funktioniert es tadellos.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2013)

Also, "gut" ist die Qualität bei Vollbild da sowieso nicht, solche Videos wären auch extrem groß, man will ja auch nicht stundenlang uploaden   Bei mir sieht es als Vollbild so aus, siehe Anhang - ist es bei Dir nochmal deutlich schlechter?


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Mai 2013)

Der Youtube Player spinnt gerne mal rum. Wenn du die Auflösung umgestellt hast und das Zahnrad sich dreht, klick mal in der Zeitleiste unten nochmal auf den Anfang des Videos. Dann sollte die Auflösung eigentlich umgestellt werden. Evtl. musst du es mehrmals versuchen,  ist zumindest bei mir so.

Eine Weile hat der Player prima funktioniert, aber inzwischen ärgere ich mich auch ziemlich häufig drüber.  Neben diesem Bug habe ich auch relativ häufig einen, bei dem das Video einfach mittendrin stoppt, als wäre es vorbei. Dann ist unten auch nur die verkürzte Zeit zu sehen, z. B. 3 statt 15 Minuten. Besonders ärgerlich,  wenn man mehrere Videos mit ner lahmen Verbindung vorladen will und dann nochmal ganz von vorne anfangen darf.

Ich frage  mich ja, wie es immer wieder kommt,  dass die den Player "kaputt" machen.  Liegt es an youtube selbst oder am Flashplayer oder Browser?  Mich nervt das  manchmal ziemlich, da ich youtube recht virl nutze.


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone1 (22. Mai 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der Youtube Player spinnt gerne mal rum. Wenn du die Auflösung umgestellt hast und das Zahnrad sich dreht, klick mal in der Zeitleiste unten nochmal auf den Anfang des Videos. Dann sollte die Auflösung eigentlich umgestellt werden. Evtl. musst du es mehrmals versuchen,  ist zumindest bei mir so.


 
Das hat früher immer funktioniert aber das Zahnrad dreht sich gar nicht mehr nachdem ich die neue Auflösung eingestellt habe.

Hier noch Vergleichsbilder wie das Video die meiste Zeit über aussieht und wie es in HD aussehen sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2013)

vlt must Du auch nur Flash mal updaten?


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone1 (23. Mai 2013)

Flash Player ist aktualisiert ich hab eben alle Plugins und Add-Ons deaktiviert, neu gestartet und dann sah es so aus wie bei Herbboy. Jedoch hab ich dieses rote HD-Symbol beim Zahnrad nie. Jetzt geht es erstmal in die Vorlesung. Später versuch ich mal Chrome neu zu installieren.


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Mai 2013)

Ich hab seit heute ein ähnliches Problem mit Youtube. 
Kann keine Videos mehr mit mehr als 240p kucken, alle anderen Auflösung kann ich nach kurzer Ladezeit einfach nicht mehr anklicken. Ach so doch 144p geht auch noch 
So macht Videos schauen natürlich keinen Sinn mehr... Geupdatet ist alles, hab  im Moment kein Plan woran es liegen könnte. 

Das ist übrigens nur eins der vielen Probleme die ich zur Zeit bzw. schon lange mit Youtube habe. Von einer Seite die so viel Umsatz macht könnte man eigentlich etwas Qualität erwarten.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Mai 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Eine Weile hat der Player prima funktioniert, aber inzwischen ärgere ich mich auch ziemlich häufig drüber.  Neben diesem Bug habe ich auch relativ häufig einen, bei dem das Video einfach mittendrin stoppt, als wäre es vorbei.


Ist mir auch schon öfters passiert.


Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich frage  mich ja, wie es immer wieder kommt,  dass die den Player "kaputt" machen.  Liegt es an youtube selbst oder am Flashplayer oder Browser?


Ich vermute das liegt am Player von YouTube bzw. am Zusammenspiel mit dem Cache von Flash, ich glaube bei Videos mit niedrigeren Auflösungen habe ich deutlich weniger Probleme.


----------



## Foxhound123 (18. Juli 2013)

Lass den dortigen Flash Uninstaller einmal durchlaufen:  Uninstall Flash Player | Windows

dann gar nicht flash neu installieren oder so, nach dem uninstaller läuft das zahnrädchen wie gehabt.. hab dein post durch google gefunden und hoffe viele profitieren noch davon!  

möp schönes wetter allen


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2013)

Foxhound123 schrieb:


> ....dann gar nicht flash neu installieren oder so, nach dem uninstaller läuft das zahnrädchen wie gehabt....


Also deinstallieren ist bestimmt eine gute Idee, aber nicht mehr neu installieren?

Würde ich nicht machen, da man dadurch vermutlich auch keine Updates mehr beziehen kann? Auf die will ich nicht verzichten, denn ich denke die bringen schon Verbesserungen.


----------

